# WillSpark Pic Thread! Yay!



## WillSpark (Aug 12, 2010)

Because the "Yays" have it. 

I figured I'd kick the thread off with a bit of before-after shots. Basically, the before is about 196-200, while the after is about 215 lbs, give or take. Also notice the difference between the original iPhone and the iPhone 4 cameras in all but the first one.

View attachment 83391


View attachment 83392


View attachment 83393


View attachment 83394


----------



## Esther (Aug 12, 2010)

Your belly is looking lovely these days, I must say! And the new iPhone seems to be doing a better job of capturing your loveliness


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 12, 2010)

Yum. I want to eat you up and wash you down with a huge Diet Coke.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2010)

Will you are too cute! I remember when you had your pic showing on your avatar and I was like BHM? You didn't look like a BHM in your avatar. But I see these pics and you are truly a hot BHM!


----------



## retardia (Aug 13, 2010)

I love these photos, Will. Before and after shots are my favourite! :wubu:
What's your target weight?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 13, 2010)

Robo-slut approves of this.


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 13, 2010)

I approve, great progress! looking good Mr!


----------



## Melian (Aug 13, 2010)

Must not.....enjoy thread......too young......arg.....


----------



## djudex (Aug 13, 2010)

WON'T SOMEBODY THINK OF THE CHILDREN!?!?!?

/end Helen Lovejoy


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoa there... what a cute fatty boy you are turning into :wubu:

Big difference between the first and second set of pics and BOY you have sexy love handles :smitten:

Love,

Bella the Puma


----------



## Paquito (Aug 13, 2010)

If it's a gainer competition you want, I'll fucking bring it. I swear to God, there will no survivors.

But at least the FFA's can die happy and ridiculously turned on. Is that not the way we're meant to go anyway?


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 13, 2010)

Pac and Will I will give you the gainer subgroup FFAs if I can have the muscular fat guy subgroup. Deal?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 13, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Pac and Will I will give you the gainer subgroup FFAs if I can have the muscular fat guy subgroup. Deal?



I'll have to run this by my colleague, but I'm fine with it.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'll have to run this by my colleague, but I'm fine with it.


Now if you could please point me in the direction of my subgroup that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 13, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Now if you could please point me in the direction of my subgroup that would be much appreciated.



I have to wrangle up the FFAs that will be a part of my gainer shrine. I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THESE ANTICS.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, take it to another thread. This is my shtick.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 13, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Hey, take it to another thread. This is my shtick.



Well they're building us both shrines, but whatever.

Back to the thread!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 13, 2010)

Before and after pics :bow:
And such wonderful curves...

Moar plees.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> Your belly is looking lovely these days, I must say! And the new iPhone seems to be doing a better job of capturing your loveliness





JenFromOC said:


> Yum. I want to eat you up and wash you down with a huge Diet Coke.





happyface83 said:


> Will you are too cute! I remember when you had your pic showing on your avatar and I was like BHM? You didn't look like a BHM in your avatar. But I see these pics and you are truly a hot BHM!



Glad I could prove your initial judgement incorrect.


retardia said:


> I love these photos, Will. Before and after shots are my favourite! :wubu:
> What's your target weight?


I don't have a target really. I just want to feel comfortable. And you know what doesn't make me feel comfortable? Starving myself and excersizing just to lose weight.


bionic_eggplant said:


> Robo-slut approves of this.


Good robo-bio.


kinkykitten said:


> I approve, great progress! looking good Mr!





Melian said:


> Must not.....enjoy thread......too young......arg.....


I'm legal. It's all good. 


Lady Bella UK said:


> Whoa there... what a cute fatty boy you are turning into :wubu:
> 
> Big difference between the first and second set of pics and BOY you have sexy love handles :smitten:
> 
> ...


Gracias, Bella.


Amaranthine said:


> Before and after pics :bow:
> And such wonderful curves...
> 
> Moar plees.





Paquito said:


> If it's a gainer competition you want, I'll fucking bring it. I swear to God, there will no survivors.
> 
> But at least the FFA's can die happy and ridiculously turned on. Is that not the way we're meant to go anyway?



Thank you ladies! And yes, I am aware Paquito is in there too. 

Seriously though, you can't fathom how much of a boost comments like these give me.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay this next series is half gift, half request. I bet this person knows who they are.

View attachment 83442


View attachment 83443


View attachment 83444


View attachment 83445


View attachment 83446


And just so you know, that grey shirt was awful. It was sooo constricting. It somehow stretched all the way but is was an extra small. Breathing becomes an issue when you put on an extra small. It's my youngest borther's. He is in 8th grade, and he is in shape.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 14, 2010)

Tight shirt for the epic win. 
As always, you look deliciously good =]


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 14, 2010)

*sigh* remedying picture fail- because a lolcat is the only proper response to the wonderfulness of those pictures.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 15, 2010)

View attachment 83499

Just getting ready for my gig. Also change of the light so I don't have the illusion of tan/Jaundiced skin. 

The site sort of resizes these images and I'm not sure how to fix it...


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 15, 2010)

Posted others in the nekkid thread with this, but figured I'd at least transfer this one over here.

View attachment 83517


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 15, 2010)

You have that Jay Sebring hairstyle that I love on dudes of the Caucasian Persuasion!!


----------



## Amandy (Aug 15, 2010)

you youngster ffas have much to be thankful for


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Amandy said:


> you youngster ffas have much to be thankful for



You're classing yourself as old??


----------



## Amandy (Aug 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> You're classing yourself as old??



Old enough to feel like the five-o are gonna bust in and take me away for ogling the freshest meat :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 15, 2010)

Amandy said:


> Old enough to feel like the five-o are gonna bust in and take me away for ogling the freshest meat :blush:



Relax!  *hands Amandy a pair of Opera binoculars*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 15, 2010)

Amandy said:


> Old enough to feel like the five-o are gonna bust in and take me away for ogling the freshest meat :blush:




It's okay Amandy there all over 18 :d you ogl as much as you want


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Posted others in the nekkid thread with this, but figured I'd at least transfer this one over here.
> 
> View attachment 83517



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

You are quite a master of the camera angle, sir, and damn you look fine in a stripy shirt


----------



## Dutchgut (Aug 17, 2010)

It's a plesure to see that you're filling out so well. Best wishes for your further progress!


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 20, 2010)

Got my new pair of backup glasses and took some shots. Which do you guys like better?


View attachment 83718


View attachment 83719


View attachment 83720


I personally always prefered my contacts and the glasses just feel weird now, but I like the general look of them.

And now a style shot! =P

View attachment 83721


----------



## Zowie (Aug 20, 2010)

That you can wear contacts is really great... but the glasses really suit you. 


...900th post. I need to get off the internet.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> That you can wear contacts is really great... but the glasses really suit you.
> 
> 
> ...900th post. *I need to get off the internet*.



One word away from a joke...just...one...word.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> One word away from a joke...just...one...word.



Oh, it was there. I just decided against it to be polite.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I need to get off



..........


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

I love you dirty minded people 
awesome pics Will and yeah the Glasses look nice on you


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 23, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Got my new pair of backup glasses and took some shots. Which do you guys like better?
> 
> 
> View attachment 83718
> ...



Geek chic is so you Will 

B :kiss2:


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks, muchly, Bella!

For those who watch any Man Vs. Food, this one's for you. 

My parents and I are travelling from Missouri to New Jersey to move in for college, and we found some great food stops along the way. We stopped at the Thruman Cafe in Columbus, Ohio yesterday, and I tackled THE THURMINATOR.

Also, stupid short haircut is stupid. And that burger was so well cooked and seasoned. Probably one of the best burgers I've had.

View attachment 83970

Note how the burger is taller than the water glass.
View attachment 83971


View attachment 83972


View attachment 83973


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 31, 2010)

Just posting some pics of me in the new dorm after eating a rather large meal at the cafeteria, then showering. There's no air conditioning and it is hot right now. I feel the need to take more than one a day just to stay tolerably okay.

View attachment 84116


View attachment 84117


View attachment 84118


View attachment 84119


Also, does anyone feel that this thread devalues the pics and would prefer if I just posted them somewhere else slightly less frquently?


----------



## Esther (Aug 31, 2010)

Omg! Your side chub is fucking adorable. Actually... you are just fucking adorable in general. Let's see how much I can swear for no reason.
ALSO... I kinda like your short 'lil haircut!


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> Omg! Your side chub is fucking adorable. Actually... you are just fucking adorable in general. Let's see how much I can swear for no reason.
> ALSO... I kinda like your short 'lil haircut!



Well, I could use the same description for you, you adorable awesome pokefreak you. 

But thanks a bunch. Never had someone compliment the whole of my "side chub" before. 

I'm partial to the long hair myself, but the short isn't bad. Just a different look altogether.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 31, 2010)

What part of jersey you calling home now?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 31, 2010)

Montclair...sort of. I'm going to Montclair State University. It's spread over like 6 towns. 

It's in North Jersey just about 15 minutes from NYC


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 1, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Montclair...sort of. I'm going to Montclair State University. It's spread over like 6 towns.
> 
> It's in North Jersey just about 15 minutes from NYC



Awesome! That should be a lot of fun for you.


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 2, 2010)

You are SOOO cute! :happy:


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 2, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> You are SOOO cute! :happy:



Thank you SOOO much!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 9, 2010)

You ate that massive burger, full marks from me, and the look on your face with the clean plate too...

You are fine class act of a fat and growing man Will 

B :kiss2:


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 9, 2010)

Lady Bella UK said:


> You ate that massive burger, full marks from me, and the look on your face with the clean plate too...
> 
> You are fine class act of a fat and growing man Will
> 
> B :kiss2:



Thank you very much m'lady. *bows*

Here's a low res pic for the road. 

View attachment 84442


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay! So new and exciting gritty reboot! 

...Naw, just some sequence pics. I've been keeping tabs since I was around 195 to about know at maybe 220. 

View attachment 84970


View attachment 84971


View attachment 84972


View attachment 84973


View attachment 84974


That last shows where I've been since arriving at college. The last two are almost three weeks ago and now, respectively (same with the last two in the first series. I'm really not sure if I see that big of a change, and there hasn't been a weight change, but I think I may be larger, or at least I feel...thicker. I don't know.

Anyway, enjoy, and sorry about the resizing. I can't really do anything about it without hosting them somewhere else.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 23, 2010)

You are fat, dawg.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm also phat.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 23, 2010)

Here, I'll try one more time.


























There we go


----------



## Esther (Sep 24, 2010)

Will, you're amazingly cute at any size!


----------



## Dutchgut (Sep 24, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Here, I'll try one more time.
> 
> There we go



You're definitely filling out. I hope you like your larger size.


----------



## Melian (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow...I had to log in just to say OM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 25, 2010)

Esther said:


> Will, you're amazingly cute at any size!





Dutchgut said:


> You're definitely filling out. I hope you like your larger size.





Melian said:


> Wow...I had to log in just to say OM NOM NOM NOM.



Aw, you guys rock. 

And Esther and Melian, why you gotta be in Canadia?


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 25, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Here, I'll try one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ho there! :blush:

Stunningly, gorgeously beautiful :smitten:

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 11, 2010)

Figured I'd revive this thread with a new picture just to remind myself to keep it alive. If anyone has a request for a pic I'll try within my ability to oblige.


----------



## Melian (Nov 11, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Figured I'd revive this thread with a new picture just to remind myself to keep it alive. If anyone has a request for a pic I'll try within my ability to oblige.



Cute.

I request some pics of you in class, svp


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay, long time comin', but here's a pic of me in class. Sort of. We got all Lord of the Flies up in there. Can you tell I'm tired? 

View attachment 88302


This is more of a bump than anything else, to make sure I remember the thread. I apologize. Awful pic is awful. This is the first time I think I've shown my teeth....looks creepy.

I also put up a christmas song video because SOMEBODY kept buggin me to do it. It's on my channel though over here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10nvoc8qPQk


----------



## nic_nic07 (Dec 19, 2010)

OMG. You are so freaking adorable.  :bow: :bow: Lookin' mighty sexy, sir. :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## PinkRodery (Feb 24, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> This is the first time I think I've shown my teeth....looks creepy.



No, it doesn't! You have an amazing smile!


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 25, 2011)

Ha. Thanks, PR. I think the problem is how freakin' tired I am in that picture. 

I guess since I had it I'll repost this from the Awkward Thread







And here's a bonus picture just because I have it.






That's where I grew up. I love that lake.


----------



## Hole (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking GOOD, Will.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahahahahahaaha. NICE! Especially loving the lake picture. You just look so :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## coriander (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my. You are quite the cutie-pants! :happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 26, 2011)

Melian said:


> Must not.....enjoy thread......too young......arg.....



LOL.....me 2.


----------



## JulieD (Feb 26, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Figured I'd revive this thread with a new picture just to remind myself to keep it alive. If anyone has a request for a pic I'll try within my ability to oblige.



has anyone ever told you that you kinda look like a chubby Justin Bieber? Maybe im the only one who sees it... either way...ohhh baby, baby, baby, ohhh


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 26, 2011)

JulieD said:


> has anyone ever told you that you kinda look like a chubby Justin Bieber? Maybe im the only one who sees it... either way...ohhh baby, baby, baby, ohhh



NO

NONONO

NO

I will shave my head


----------



## Anjula (Feb 27, 2011)

I have to admit that you're quite adorable :happy:


----------



## JulieD (Feb 27, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> NO
> 
> NONONO
> 
> ...



I don't know WS, all you need is a purple hoodie...I bet you have one...I bet


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2011)

My, you are sadistic one Julie... I like that


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 28, 2011)

I do not have a purple hoodie. I have a blue one, a black one, a powder blue one, and a lime green one, but I do not have a purple one. And I swear, saying that I look like a chubby version of a 9 year-old lesbian is not a way to get in my good graces.


----------



## JulieD (Feb 28, 2011)

I woo boo Willsparks and his lime green hoodie!:wubu::wubu::wubu:
And he sorta looks nothing at all like 9 year old lesbians or justin bieber


----------



## JulieD (Feb 28, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> My, you are sadistic one Julie... I like that



Why, thank you...thank you very much!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I do not have a purple hoodie. I have a blue one, a black one, a powder blue one, and a lime green one, but I do not have a purple one. And I swear, saying that I look like a chubby version of a 9 year-old lesbian is not a way to get in my good graces.



My! My! My! I do believe we are a little perturbed here. Are you beautiful whe you're angry? 
Post pics .

Of course photographs of you in each of these mentioned hoodies (and perhaps little else)
would go a long way in disproving this offense. 
Post pics. 

Just sayin' ... 

Post pics :batting:


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 1, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> My! My! My! I do believe we are a little perturbed here. Are you beautiful whe you're angry?
> Post pics .
> 
> Of course photographs of you in each of these mentioned hoodies (and perhaps little else)
> ...



I'm having a little trouble reading between the lines here.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 1, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Posted others in the nekkid thread with this, but figured I'd at least transfer this one over here.
> 
> View attachment 83517



I missed this pic. That is all.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Mar 1, 2011)

You are adorable, I love it. I'm still in my 20's but you're probably too young for me anyway.:blush: Nothing wrong with Canada, we have stronger beer. (and a drinking age of 19 in Ontario)


----------



## WillSpark (May 14, 2011)

Okay, I got back home from college and thought I'd catalog me now that I've passed through freshman year. 
















I actually didn't gain much weight I don't think, but still, the pictures aren't awful












[/picwhore]

EDIT: OH GOD WHY ARE THEY HUGE


----------



## WillSpark (May 17, 2011)

Okay, I may have fixed that largeness thing. I know it worked for at least one of them. My apologies to anyone's screen for having to load those massive things.


----------



## analikesyourface (May 18, 2011)

Mmmm... I'd still like you a little bigger though :3


----------

